# NoVA/MD/DC - Eberron campaign looking for players



## madwabbit (Jun 16, 2006)

*What:* Eberron, D&D 3.5
*Where: *NoVA/DC/MD area, primarily Alexandria, locales may rotate to players’ houses 
*When:* Every other Saturday (at least two Saturdays a month), starting in  late June
*Who:* Tom, email madwabbit AT cox DOT net.

*Quick summary: *the group that I am the DM for is looking for 2 additional players to complete a 4-5 player party – the setting will be Eberron/D&D 3.5, and we emphasize ROLE-playing over ROLL-playing. 

*About our group:*  I enjoy being a DM, but also like playing, so I am open to alternating or rotating DMs.  I’ve been playing D&D (and scads of other RPGs) off and on since the late ‘70s and early ‘80s, as have some of the other folks in the group. The current group is composed of folks who have all just rediscovered D&D via the 3.5 rules, and have been playing 3.5 since late 2004.  Our overall group knowledge of the rules ranks between intermediate to advanced ( but probably closer to intermediate).

For us, the rules provide a necessary structure, but we are not chained to them, particularly when the rigidity of paper-bound rules interfere with the cinematic action we’ve come to enjoy. That is not to say that we throw the rules out, but we do what is necessary to keep the game realistic, flexible, exciting, but above all, enjoyable.  We focus on the story, and not just on dice-rolling contests between lifeless sets of statistics.  Put more simply, rules lawyers, munchkins and min-maxers need NOT contact me.

*Type of game: *Characters will start at 3rd level. We prefer a somewhat gritty and realistic game, so we use several rules and variants from a variety of different WotC and non-WotC sources (all made available to players in advance). 

Players are expected to be somewhat familiar with the Eberron campaign setting. An electronic copy of an “Eberron primer” is available, but we’re assuming that if you’re interested in Eberron, you likely have or will get a copy of the Eberron Campaign Sourcebook (ECS).  Between everyone in the group, we have all the other Eberron sourcebooks and supplements, so the ECS is the only one you really need for your own perusal, in addition to the Player’s Handbook.

The campaign is story-driven and episodic. As such, characters should have some depth, background, and personality, so ideally players in this campaign would regard their characters as not just a collection of numbers on a piece of paper but as a unique individual with some peculiar motivations, personality quirks and strengths, etc. The more details you provide to make the character come alive and help drive the story along, the better.  If all you're into is war-gaming, killing things, or min-maxing, then this campaign is probably not for you.  There will be lots of gritty and bloody combat, plenty of treasure and adventure galore, but helping to create and being part of an epic story is what we enjoy most.

*Location:* The group is scattered throughout northern Virginia, from Alexandria to Burke to Ashburn, and we mostly meet at my house in Alexandria (in Fairfax County, just south of Old Town, but north of Mt. Vernon). We may consider rotating amongst the homes of the various players, so that no one is always locked into just gaming at my place.

*Time and Frequency:* We plan to meet every other Saturday, starting sometime in late-June.  We’ll start around 700pm’ish, and play as late into the evening as players are motivated to do. 

If you are interested in this kind of gaming group and schedule, you should be able to commit to twice a month with occasionally cancelling due to life issues beyond anyone's control (work, family issues, even traffic, etc.). We all know that everyone has a life outside of gaming, but also keep in mind that a role-playing game is as much a social function as a game, since it is a group activity, so frequent no-shows will take their toll on the group in time.

In interested, please email me: madwabbit AT cox DOT net.


----------

